# Inline equipment



## scottyama (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey guys,

I did a bit of splurging online and got the fish 
An hydor external thermal heater (300watt)
And green leaf aquarium regulator and atomic inline diffuser.
I'm using a Rena xp3 filter.

My question is what is the most efficient and proper way to install everything inline.

Diffuser after heater on the exhaust output end, correct?

I've gotten a lot of different answers and I thought this community would be Best to correctly answer it.

Thanks
S


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know if it would be the correct\most efficient way, but yeah, I'd do it heater then atomizer on the output end of the filter.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

+1 that's what I also did


----------

